

Orderly, a textual format for describing JSON - whalesalad
http://orderly-json.org/

======
CrLf
I forsee the day where JSON-related technologies become as complex as XML-
related ones, and people start moving to the next simple thing.

~~~
mbreese
I agree... Who here has a use for this and/or JSONSchema (which I didn't know
existed until today)? Javascript is a dynamic language, so why add this type
of stuff onto it to make it more friendly to static languages.

If you're storing things so complicated that it needs to be validated in JSON
format, perhaps you should choose a different serialization format.

~~~
jherdman
I couldn't agree more, and will tell you that we're already there. I'm working
on a project right now with an exceedingly complex JSON API. There isn't a day
that goes by that I wish I could have gone back in time and had the team use
XML instead.

~~~
simonw
Have you considered applying JSONSchema or Orderly to your current project?

~~~
jherdman
It's definitely something I'm going to be looking at in the very near future.
The pain we're experiencing is definitely worsened by the fact that it's
largely undocumented internally as well.

Have you had experience with either technology, and if so, do you have a
recommendation one way or the other?

------
gfodor
See also: Avro

<http://hadoop.apache.org/avro/docs/current/>

(Not for the JSON, but for the lightweight cross-platform schema part.)

------
dan_sim
I can't wait to have a textual format that will describe Orderly

------
MartinMond
This seems really useful for statically typed languages. Use a code generator
and manipulate JSON in a typesafe way.

Now if there were such a thing for Scala... (Anyone wanting to work on that?)

~~~
lth
A very interesting idea.

That would basically be like writing another generator for the current orderly
implementation. one capable of writing code. The thing would basically eat
orderly_nodes and poop code.

Here's the intermediate representation of nodes that it could work from:

[http://github.com/lloyd/orderly/blob/master/src/api/node.h#L...](http://github.com/lloyd/orderly/blob/master/src/api/node.h#L82,L125)

------
simonw
I like it - reminds me a lot of RelaxNG compact syntax.

